# My first attempt at scraping a gib



## vettebob (Jul 24, 2013)

This is my first attempt at scraping anything. It may not look pretty but I have good contact over the entire length of the gib to the column of my Bridgeport. Deflection with a DTI locking and unlocking the knee gib is just under.0005. Down from over .004 with the old gib. I imagine I'll have to adjust the gib screw as everything wears in.  Maybe I can host one of Rich's scraping classes next year and learn how to do it properly.  BOB

PS here's a pic for suggestions.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 24, 2013)

It looks good for the first time  I would suggest you cut the oil grove a bit deeper.  Did you grind a long groove on the back side to line up with the oiler / grease hole?   Did you cut the groove with a hack saw and file it or mill it ?   Did you check both ends like I showed using an indicator and mag base?  Be sure the center 40% is approx. .001" low so it doesn't rock in the middle and wears better.  If it's flat and as the dirt works in from the ends it will get high in the middle.  I am always looking for hosts especially in MO where my lake cabin is  :thumbsup:
Rich


----------



## vettebob (Jul 24, 2013)

I milled the slot in and cut a slot on the back side for the oil hole to line up. Rich I'm planning on going to the lake of the Ozarks in a couple of months)


----------



## vettebob (Jul 25, 2013)

Rich To line up the oil hole I installed the Gib then removed the oil fitting and transfer punched the oil hole location on to the gib. Then removed the gib and drilled the hole through the gib cut a groove 1/2 inch above and below the oil hole and cut the oil groove on the front side with a cut off wheel.


----------

